# Aeropress



## Kyle548

So I broke down and bought one for use at work, what should I expect?

Read a lot of shining reviews from people who don't know coffee on amazon and places like that.

Is it as good as they say?

And can I use it with a demitasse?

Seems a waste using a mug for espresso levels of volume.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Kyle548 said:


> So I broke down and bought one for use at work, what should I expect?


Ditch the association of Aeropress and espresso and you will be pleasantly surprised. It's one of the simplest and easiest ways of making a great cup of coffee - fast. Have a look on YouTube for tips on method.


----------



## forzajuve

The volume you can expect will be about 200ml not espresso type ~30-50ml. This does not make espresso, be warned.

It does make excellent brewed coffee though and if I was to recommend just one brewed method it would be the aeropress given how simple it is to use and the fact you don't need a pouring kettle etc. It will depend on your method, some state that it is a concentrate that you dilute with water. I disagree and dose 12g/200ml and drink straight up. It gives a more juicy cup than other brew methods from my experience.


----------



## MWJB

Kyle548 said:


> So I broke down and bought one for use at work, what should I expect?
> 
> Read a lot of shining reviews from people who don't know coffee on amazon and places like that.
> 
> Is it as good as they say?
> 
> And can I use it with a demitasse?
> 
> Seems a waste using a mug for espresso levels of volume.


What Ronsil says re. espresso (though there is a Youtube vid of some guys with a jig and a big lever who claim to have done such...not practical for most kitchens).

The Aeropress is pretty much limitless when it comes to the amount of brew methods & cup profiles, it's extremely versatile, worth having just for the bits & bobs that come with it. ;-)

It's also very easy to brew a safe, good cup, if you are daunted by the myriad recipes on the net.

You might well find a 5oz cup that works with it, espresso length drinks don't look quite so 'lost' in those.


----------



## garydyke1

Such a wide range of tasty brews can be achieved. The myriad of recipes and techniques even have a dedicated world championships!

I favour the 11-13g dose and filled the brim whilst inverted method. Playing with grind and steep time to suit the coffee


----------



## Kyle548

Ok, I wasn't expecting espresso, I just thought the volume was like 40ml or something.

200ml sounds about right for brewed though.

I'm pretty excited about trying this actually.

Any word on grind level?

I can hand grind, but if I can use my espresso grinder, that would be perfect....


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Kyle548 said:


> Any word on grind level?
> 
> I can hand grind, but if I can use my espresso grinder, that would be perfect....


Grind should be somewhere between pour over and espresso. Hand grinder like a Porlex does an excellent job.


----------



## garydyke1

Well a Robur-E and Porlex have a similar level of fines according to a recent coffeehit study : )


----------



## Kyle548

Now if I had a robur-e.


----------



## GS11

My aeropress goes to work with me every day in my van using a 12v kettle









Beans are ground each morning via zassenhaus grinder.

I find 14g fully inverted with a 2min steep time works well.

Water temperature is very important......I don't measure the temperature but always well off the boil

I'm currently using cafe direct machu pichu beans. Very nice beans for the money and work well with aeropress. (you can currently get 2 packs in asda for £5)









View attachment 3617


----------



## xtrashot7

GS11 said:


> My aeropress goes to work with me every day in my van using a 12v kettle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beans are ground each morning via zassenhaus grinder.
> 
> I find 14g fully inverted with a 2min steep time works well.
> 
> Water temperature is very important......I don't measure the temperature but always well off the boil
> 
> I'm currently using cafe direct machu pichu beans. Very nice beans for the money and work well with aeropress. (you can currently get 2 packs in asda for £5)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3617


This sounds like a plan for me. I'm generally out and about and so the aeropress could be a good alternative to being tied to £4 takeaway brews!!

Does the end result resemble an Americano or that coffee pot coffee you get in a Yankee diner?

"That's what I'm talkin bout"

Shall I take the plunge....er?

Sorry, bad joke.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

At £25 - it's a no brainer. Using an Aeropress on holiday coupled with a Porlex. Great little gizmo. Using it to make strong straight black using Londinium beans which are medium plus plus roast. Dosing at 18grm making around 200ml of coffee which is topped up with a small amount of hot water. Bean flavour comes through bright and clean.


----------



## xtrashot7

I'm on it. Ur right on the money. Ill do shop around and see where I can get the full hit incl post at best price.


----------



## GS11

xtrashot7 said:


> Does the end result resemble an Americano or that coffee pot coffee you get in a Yankee diner?


Unfortunately never drunk coffee from a "yankee diner" so can't comment







.

As soon as I got the Aeropress (was using hasbean beans at the time) I instantly fell in love with drinking brewed coffee. The Coffee tasted so nice on it's own that I had no need to add sugar or milk.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

xtrashot7 said:


> I'm on it. Ur right on the money. Ill do shop around and see where I can get the full hit incl post at best price.


Check out Cream Supplies - probably best price - quick service too. Whilst on it, can recommend the Able fine filter - doesn't absorb the coffee oils that paper does. Not cheap but does't wear out. Coffeesmiths are doing them for £13.50 - way cheaper than CoffeeHit.


----------



## xtrashot7

The Systemic Kid said:


> Check out Cream Supplies - probably best price - quick service too. Whilst on it, can recommend the Able fine filter - doesn't absorb the coffee oils that paper does. Not cheap but does't wear out. Coffeesmiths are doing them for £13.50 - way cheaper than CoffeeHit.


Cheers. Cheap postage too I see.

Ill be porlexing my beans. Any tips on the grind?


----------



## oop north

I grind very fine for mine - it's my main coffee making method (don't have an espresso machine) and have just bought a second one (and porlex) for the office. Grinding fine makes it a bit stupid hard to press down, though! Since getting the aeropress 18 months ago I have found it much easier to taste the difference between different beans and it is plenty good enough for me. Not experimented too much with coarser grind but probably should - main focus at the moment is roasting my own beans! That provides enough variety on its own without mucking about with coarse/fine.

recently I have been heating the water higher than I used to - but pour into the mug I am going to drink from first. That drops the water temp and warms the mug up. Biggest problem is getting the coffee a bit too cold if not careful - but I do have quite a bit of milk in...


----------



## jeebsy

I've lost patience with mine. Need to bring it home from the office and properly work it out over a weekend.


----------



## Mrboots2u

oop north said:


> I grind very fine for mine - it's my main coffee making method (don't have an espresso machine) and have just bought a second one (and porlex) for the office. Grinding fine makes it a bit stupid hard to press down, though! Since getting the aeropress 18 months ago I have found it much easier to taste the difference between different beans and it is plenty good enough for me. Not experimented too much with coarser grind but probably should - main focus at the moment is roasting my own beans! That provides enough variety on its own without mucking about with coarse/fine.
> 
> recently I have been heating the water higher than I used to - but pour into the mug I am going to drink from first. That drops the water temp and warms the mug up. Biggest problem is getting the coffee a bit too cold if not careful - but I do have quite a bit of milk in...


Love to hear what your Fav beans have been in the aeropress .


----------



## The Systemic Kid

xtrashot7 said:


> Cheers. Cheap postage too I see.
> 
> Ill be porlexing my beans. Any tips on the grind?


Between espresso and pour over.


----------



## xtrashot7

The Systemic Kid said:


> Between espresso and pour over.


Cheers. There seems to be a couple of methods to make a brew with the aeropress. Apart from the obvious upside down and vice versa, what's the coffee tasting difference between the 2 main methods & which one would you guys who regularly use one reccomend?


----------



## garydyke1

Grind depends on steep time / technique


----------



## xtrashot7

I just watched some YouTube vids. Enlightening. Lookin forward to the thing arriving and I can have a play around with the dosages etc.


----------



## jeebsy

garydyke1 said:


> Grind depends on steep time / technique


From your posts in the IMM thread you get great results with yours? What grind size do you use?


----------



## xtrashot7

Aeropress arrived today. Ordered from amazon and took only 2 days to arrive with free delivery.

Just made my first coffee and apart from being absolutely simple to use, my first trial coffee is excellent.

Well done you guys for recommending them. Utterly brill. Goodbye Gaggia


----------



## GS11

xtrashot7 said:


> Aeropress arrived today. Ordered from amazon and took only 2 days to arrive with free delivery.
> 
> Just made my first coffee and apart from being absolutely simple to use, my first trial coffee is excellent.


What beans are you using?


----------



## xtrashot7

GS11 said:


> What beans are you using?


Mocha Italia from coffee compass. Gorgeous beans well priced and quickly dispatched.


----------



## Kyle548

Mine came today, did a quick brew, 17g of Jampit in a filter/coarse moka grind in, about 6oz of brew out over 2:30~3mins.

Tastes kinda like over extracted filter. Taste invokes ash, it doesn't taste like ash, just reminiscent of it...


----------



## Daren

Wow! Lots of new Aeropress owners... Me included - arrived this morning. I'm going to take it to work Monday and play. Using a Hario slim hand grinder with it. Any suggestions on how fine I should set the grind?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Kyle548 said:


> Mine came today, did a quick brew, 17g of Jampit in a filter/coarse moka grind in, about 6oz of brew out over 2:30~3mins.
> 
> Tastes kinda like over extracted filter. Taste invokes ash, it doesn't taste like ash, just reminiscent of it...


May i ask do you drink a lot of ash ?







it can't be good for you if you do ....


----------



## Kyle548

Daren said:


> Wow! Lots of new Aeropress owners... Me included - arrived this morning. I'm going to take it to work Monday and play. Using a Hario slim hand grinder with it. Any suggestions on how fine I should set the grind?


We are in the same boat.


----------



## Kyle548

Mrboots2u said:


> May i ask do you drink a lot of ash ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it can't be good for you if you do ....


No, but I drink a lot of coffee that tastes like ash.


----------



## forzajuve

Ash sounds interesting :s

It's very hard to give advice with brewed coffee as times/grind are so interdependent. What is hard with the aeropress is that you get a lot of extraction through the press rather than the steep so you have to make the brew and adjust to taste when it is too late, unlike adjustments you can make with V60/chemex etc.

Ash sounds like you need to shorten the steep time. Try at the same grind size but reduce to a 1min steep. It that better? If it is still bitter then you need to coarsen the grind.


----------



## Kyle548

I'll try again later today.

I was pouring in just enough to wet the grounds and letting it bloom for 30 secs, then added the water so the bloom touched where the paper would be, then stirring intermittently for about 1:30, then the press took about 20-30 seconds.

It's definitely over extracting, but I have no idea how to go about fixing it, since it's essentially a two stage brewer.....

I'll try steeping less without waiting for the bloom next time.


----------



## forzajuve

My general technique is fill to 100g water inverted, add 12g coffee (probably fine drip but that is a very broad description) stir immediately to saturate all grinds, leave 30secs to bloom, top up to 200g water and stir, leave till 1-2min total time depending on bean/grind from last brew results. Flip and slow steady 30secs press till hiss and stop. You may also want a final stir before pressing if you find grinds stick to the plunger.

I find aeropress at its best when it is sweet and juicy, should be mouth watering not drying.


----------



## Kyle548

What coffees work best?

Sounds like a fruity Kenyan would be good, but I heard that you lose a lot of the subtlety of a particular origin...

I only have Rave Jampit at the moment, would that work well?


----------



## GS11

Daren said:


> Wow! Lots of new Aeropress owners... Me included - arrived this morning. I'm going to take it to work Monday and play. Using a Hario slim hand grinder with it. Any suggestions on how fine I should set the grind?


A setting between medium and fine works for me on my zass hand grinder. I aim for a 20 second extraction time...too fine and you will be having to exert excessive force on the plunger


----------



## GS11

Kyle548 said:


> What coffees work best?
> 
> Sounds like a fruity Kenyan would be good, but I heard that you lose a lot of the subtlety of a particular origin...
> 
> I only have Rave Jampit at the moment, would that work well?


Confirm Aeropress and Jampit work very well together:good:


----------



## Kyle548

GS11 said:


> Confirm Aeropress and Jampit work very well together:good:


What notes do you get?


----------



## GS11

Kyle548 said:


> What notes do you get?


Sweet spicy chocolate /intense sweet floral scent.

I'm brewing at a low temp (well off the boil) and a grind setting between fine and medium on the zass.

If the kettles too hot you will ruin the brew!


----------



## Kyle548

That's a good point.

Can you measure the temp?

That will pull my extraction right down.


----------



## GS11

Kyle548 said:


> That's a good point.
> 
> Can you measure the temp?
> 
> That will pull my extraction right down.


I have never measured the temp but will take a reading for you next time I fire up the aeropress. My findings with aeropress is that the brew works far better at lower water temps.

In the meantime I can add the following advice.....heat cup with kettle while you are waiting for the brew stage (2 mins brew for me). After extraction, if the brew is too hot to drink immediately you are too hot on the kettle.


----------



## MWJB

Kyle, it is very unlikely that you are overextracting, cut down on the stirring (only a quick stir after wetting the grinds), dose down a bit, add the water first, then the grinds (maybe a little top up of water, if required...leave room for the grinds to be added & bloom so you don't foul up the filter facing).

Even using water right off the boil, the slurry temp won't be much over 90C tops when full up. If you put the grinds in 1st, some are being blasted with full temp, then the rest are somewhere between that & late 80's.


----------



## Kyle548

First day of using this at the office, will be the 3rd brew in total.

Not expecting much at this stage, still need to dial in the Hario.

Still, if it produces a drinkable cup, it means operation coffice (ha.....) is a go.


----------



## Kyle548

This came out surprisingly well.

A very mild and muted cup, not at all challenging and the volume a little small, but overall pleasant.


----------



## oop north

Mrboots2u said:


> Love to hear what your Fav beans have been in the aeropress .


Not been keeping records so cannot really answer that. Just been going through some El Salvadore and I know they are my least favourite


----------



## Daren

I've been using my Aeropress for the last couple of days at work. It does a lovely cup but it gives me the jitters? Only one cup is enough for me to feel completely wired. I can drink espresso until it's coming out of my ears without any hint of the jitters. Am I on my own with this?


----------



## Kyle548

The hot water at work is from a vending machine, and it comes out tepid, probably 60 - 80 range at best.

Any idea how to adjust the brew for this?


----------



## Daren

Buy a kettle?


----------



## Kyle548

Daren said:


> Buy a kettle?


Wouldn't hurt to ask I guess.

But I work in the office equivalent of a production line....

There's a vending machine, so that's enough. It would be hard to explain to whoever asks why 85 is better than 75 for my coffee when most people just drink the shampoo enfused "cappuccino" from the vending machine.


----------



## spinningwoman

Hey, buy a decent coffee machine and you could become the best networked person in the company...


----------



## ShortShots

I find fruitier coffees ie Kenyan, Ethiopian work best in the aeropress, although some centrals too. I prefer a light roast for aeropress as it seems to give a clean cup without overextraction. I use 12-14g 200ml. 30 second steep with a stir and 30 second press(inverted method) However I know people who use it to make 'espresso' and dilute for a semi-americano. Although I agree on no level does it make espresso.

all in all it makes a great travel tool, I always take it on long car journeys and stop off at the services, you'll find costa and Starbucks staff have no problem giving you hot water until you sit at one of their tables and whip out the 'press!


----------



## Milesy

Its my go to coffee maker. Espresso is my weekend treat, but aeropress is what gets me through the working week.

Courser than an Aeropress grind. Just finer than pourover filter for me.

It is worth experimenting with your own kettle with cooling times - for my plastic office kettle I let 1L of water boil and cool for exactly 60 seconds. My metal kettle at home drops temperature quite quickly, especially as my house is usually reasonably cold so more like 30s cool from the boil.

Inverted and add just enough water to cover the grinds. I stir the water in slowly to wet them all and let it bloom for 30 seconds. I then add the rest of the water (3/4 full in the aeropress), stir for 5 seconds and steep for another 30 seconds. I then press it out within 30 seconds. So full contact time is about a minute and a half, but sometimes 2 minutes if im distracted by conversation in the office kitchen.

While it is steeping away I heat half a mug of hot milk in the microwave which is what I then press into. Perfect and delicious flat white every time.

Im pretty much central and south american cups all the time. Occasional asians.


----------



## garydyke1

I the find the aeropress extremely finicky with certain water. I am keeping the grind on the poorlex and dose (12g) as fixed variables.

Inverted

enough water to bloom for 30 seconds (25-30ml)

quickly fill to the top shaking the aero in circular motion to ensure saturation.

leave for x minutes

lid on a flip

press out using weight of hand only , takes 45 seconds ish.

Now x minutes is determined by the water profile. In the Stoke office (with high TDS) and extraction takes ages! >10 mins to get anything decent, usually 12-15 tho.

In Newbury which seems to be devoid of too many minerals (low-med TDS thus a better solvent) the extraction takes 4-5 mins. I much prefer the Newbury extractions, always better sweetness, clean and gluggable.


----------



## brun

Just got an aeropress and looking around everyone seems to have a different method I've not a clue where to start


----------



## dabac

brun said:


> Just got an aeropress and looking around everyone seems to have a different method I've not a clue where to start


well you won't know what's best 'till you try them all, but probably a good start would be the conventional 15ish g for 200ml, fine grind and inverted with steep time 40-90 sec..?


----------



## brun

Cheers I'll start with that


----------



## MWJB

I don't think this variation has been posted before...


----------



## Java Jive

That's an interesting twist, Mark. I'll have a play tomorrow so thanks for posting.


----------



## CrazyH

Ah, we're back working again.

Had a bit of time off and had some fun with the aeropress.

I found the instructions method ok, but it was very syruppy even after watering down, the concentrate tastes nasty on lighter roasts but drinkable on dark stuff. I haven't made a bad brew yet but they tend to be a bit flat. The more water there is in the steep the less syruppy/smooth/rounded it is, so at the moment my lazy method is a scoop of beans (~13g?) and fill up to #4 (about 9-10floz?, some of it falls through whilst pouring), stir, steep for a bit and plunge. So I end up with a mug full which tastes about the right strength, but here things get tricky... I can take some of the coffee in another mug and add a bit of water and generally I can taste more flavours, but obviously the more I dilute it also becomes more watery (up to a point, after a while it just becomes more water) so I am usually pouring coffee/water mix backwards and forward between mugs until I get it right...

Beans seem to go a fair way with the aeropress, the hasbean method is something like 17g-> 400+ml of water, which is very low compared to a french press.. and I'm able to dilute my ratio somewhat.

I did one inverted, I didn't really see the point, unless you wanted to add water first or use a very small volume of water. Also, with the plunger in it made send to invert straight away on to the mug rather than leave it precariously standing up, only one or two drops fell through during that flip.

Need to give longer steeps/coarser grind a go.


----------



## DavidBondy

I've had the best results with my AeroPress using the Stumptown coffee method. I find it is markedly more flavourful. I take a Porlex Mini with me if I'm using the AeroPress and a permanent gold filter.

Here is the method: http://stumptowncoffee.com/brew-guides/aeropress/

David


----------



## CrazyH

DavidBondy said:


> I've had the best results with my AeroPress using the Stumptown coffee method. I find it is markedly more flavourful. I take a Porlex Mini with me if I'm using the AeroPress and a permanent gold filter.
> 
> Here is the method: http://stumptowncoffee.com/brew-guides/aeropress/
> 
> David


Looks easy enough to follow, how many clicks on the porlex do you use for this?


----------



## GS11

DavidBondy said:


> I've had the best results with my AeroPress using the Stumptown coffee method. I find it is markedly more flavourful. I take a Porlex Mini with me if I'm using the AeroPress and a permanent gold filter.
> 
> Here is the method: http://stumptowncoffee.com/brew-guides/aeropress/
> 
> David


Looks interesting David will give this method a try.


----------



## DavidBondy

CrazyH said:


> Looks easy enough to follow, how many clicks on the porlex do you use for this?


Not sure! I'm using it this week with the Handpresso so I'll have to wait until I'm back at the weekend to let you know.


----------



## MWJB

Still tinkering with this method, but so far it's fairly consistent, as well as usual paraphernalia add: 1 long handled tamper, 1 brewstand or marked, sturdy glass showing 148g of coffee.

10.0g ground at 6 on a Porlex. Lightly tamp coffee in upright AP, not like espresso, just a little pressure to compact the bed & stop the water flowing straight through (you get a few drips, but that's it).

Add 167g of brew water (have both measured out water at 94C and transferred 167g of 'just off boil' water to a preheated kettle), start gently so as not to break up the bed. Fit plunger & leave about a minute (reduce if strong, increase if weak).

Slowly press, takes about another minute, stop when you have 148g in the cup/hit 148g line on your marked glass. There will be some residual pressure in the AP so I stop actually pressing around 138g out, or you can whisk the cup away at 148g.


----------



## MWJB

Duplicate post.


----------



## CrazyH

Has anyone used an aeropress concentrate to make sort of cafe au lait/con leche? Thinking of trying it with the monsoon malabar I have left over and is a bit intense to drink as a standard brew.


----------



## steveop

Using stumptown method, but wondering what the impact would be of increasing amount of water in aeropress (say up to top of 1 marker) and using less water to dilute at the end?


----------



## CrazyH

steveop said:


> Using stumptown method, but wondering what the impact would be of increasing amount of water in aeropress (say up to top of 1 marker) and using less water to dilute at the end?


the spin/turn bit might get a bit messy? I've been doing something similar to that method but with a very fine grind, more water would make it a bit difficult to push.


----------



## MWJB

steveop said:


> Using stumptown method, but wondering what the impact would be of increasing amount of water in aeropress (say up to top of 1 marker) and using less water to dilute at the end?


You might struggle to get more than 230g of water in the inverted press, so calculate how much coffee dose you are going to use in advance (13-14g?). Lots of folk brew in the Aeropress like this, making a long coffee in one hit with no dilution.


----------



## steveop

Having experimented with filling the aeropress I can say that it is now my preferred method. I only top up a few mls extra water and find that this gives me a coffee more to my taste, slightly stronger in flavour but still long enough to last me more than a few mouthfuls. Definitely recommend to everyone new to the aeropress to try a variety of methods and grind sizes.


----------



## LeeR

I drink my coffee from a bucket and add 28- 30g to the inverted Aeropress with about a third full of water, stir half a dozen times then top up the water and stir again. Steep time anything between 1 and 3 mins depending on the coffee. My water temp from the kettle is normally 85C - 87C but have gone as low as 80C for a coffee I get from a local roaster. I have experimented with longer steep times but found it's not to my taste. Going to try an Aeropress iced coffee this weekend when I've made some ice cubes


----------



## andyt23

Hey, I've been banging on about good coffee for ages, trying to get my wife on board and largely falling on deaf ears - pretty much due to the faff involved.

Typically, despite all my effort (and evidence in providing ever, if slowly, improving beverages), it's only since reading her favourite knitting writer's comments about taking an Aeropress and mini hand grinder on her travels to book signings etc, that she is now suddenly interested in doing the same (thank you Stephanie Pearl-McPhee!).

So, we're off out today to pick up an Aeropress, and if it goes well we'll get another and have one each at work, and MrsT can take one on her travels, just like her knitting role model. I've told her I'll even provide the beans!

Question is, does anyone think the replacement steel filters are worth getting? in practical/washable terms they seem a sound idea

And is there a particular recommended one that coffee forumers go for, as I've seen a few our there for sale ?

Looking forward to trying out this new method for me, the more the merrier eh?


----------



## oracleoftruth

I think they are worth it and can recommend the one I have; kaffeologie S-filter. It is by far the finest metal one compared to the able and able fine.

I got it for 15 quid and it arrived very quickly.


----------



## Daren

andyt23 said:


> Question is, does anyone think the replacement steel filters are worth getting? in practical/washable terms they seem a sound idea
> 
> And is there a particular recommended one that coffee forumers go for, as I've seen a few our there for sale ?


They come with a massive stack of paper filters. My advice is start using the Aeropress with them first and see how you get on (they will last you ages). If your love for the Aeropress turns permanent then look for the steel filters. (I'm starting to sound like my wife!)


----------



## andyt23

oracleoftruth said:


> I think they are worth it and can recommend the one I have; kaffeologie S-filter. It is by far the finest metal one compared to the able and able fine.
> 
> I got it for 15 quid and it arrived very quickly.


Only ones I've seen in the uk are 50 quid!! amazon and ebay - have you got a link to your source?

Edit: found one from Germany on ebay who posts free of charge, would that be it ? still, I'll probably wait before paying the same as the aeropress for a part. reassuring if it is where you got yours from and it came quickly. thanks



Daren said:


> They come with a massive stack of paper filters. My advice is start using the Aeropress with them first and see how you get on (they will last you ages). If your love for the Aeropress turns permanent then look for the steel filters. (I'm starting to sound like my wife!)


Good idea, you certainly seem to get plenty of paper ones to have a good go. I couldn't get one today in the end, will have to wait until monday now...

cheers


----------



## andyt23

Kaffeologie S filter for Aeropress update...

Okay, this tormented me all evening, chasing reviews, trying to find one in the UK and researching others like it (though none seem to be so fine a gauge).

I even emailed Kaffeologie to ask about UK supplies (on which I'll update if I hear anything)

After coming up with a big fat nuthin, I ended up back in Germany again on ebay, saw they only (apparently) had 3 left of their current stock so... I panicked and bought one...Yes, before I've even got an Aeropress.

The is the reason I hate ebay. It just makes stuff like this happen. It makes you feel like you've won something and then you realise you don't actually have a use for it. It's the same reason I have a Brooks titanium Swift saddle (intended for my road bike but not yet used a year later), a Brompton and a Roland V-Drum kit in my garage (any takers?).

Hey ho, at least this was only 20 quid and should actually be of some practical use!

When it comes - and when I get an Aeropress (!) - I can at least conduct some through research, if only to use up all the paper filters I'll get with it.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Lol,on the drum kit .....


----------



## The Systemic Kid

What's the difference between the Kaffeologie and the Able fine stainless steel Aeropress filter?


----------



## Mrboots2u

And what's a brompton


----------



## Daren

a Brompton is a fold up bike (with a massive loyal following)

OOO - I must have a drum kit!


----------



## andyt23

The Systemic Kid said:


> What's the difference between the Kaffeologie and the Able fine stainless steel Aeropress filter?


well purely from what I could see online, the Kaffeologie is a fine mesh rather than a perforated disk, so it looked finer which I supposed to be better, although the Able may well be perfectly okay. Also the Able site warned against bending/creasing the filter if not handled carefully and I'm a bit ham-fisted, whereas the S filter has a reinforcing ring around the outside, so it looked like it might be more substantial.

Then there was the fact that I couldn't have it, which made me desperate to get one...

Edit: Might stick the saddle, bike and drums all in non-coffee sales and see if I get a bite...


----------



## Mrboots2u

A ham fisted drummer........


----------



## andyt23

Mrboots2u said:


> A ham fisted drummer........


...yup, doomed from the start.


----------



## mym

Mrboots2u said:


> And what's a brompton


a superior kind of folding bike.


----------



## Daren

Daren said:


> a Brompton is a fold up bike (with a massive loyal following)





mym said:


> a superior kind of folding bike.


I rest my case







- loyal following


----------



## andyt23

mym said:


> a superior kind of folding bike.


Mine is now a superior kind of coat hanger


----------



## oracleoftruth

I bought mine for 15 with delivery but you're right that stocks seem to have dropped and prices increased.

I wouldn't pay 50 but 20 isn't bad.

Bromtons are cool but the wee wheels look like hard work.

I like your single mindedness and mild obsession!

I almost bought a cona today with a missing top flask. Managed to get wrestled out of the shop by my girlfriend before I did something she'd regret.


----------



## andyt23

oracleoftruth said:


> I bought mine for 15 with delivery but you're right that stocks seem to have dropped and prices increased.
> 
> I wouldn't pay 50 but 20 isn't bad.
> 
> Bromtons are cool but the wee wheels look like hard work.
> 
> I like your single mindedness and mild obsession!
> 
> I almost bought a cona today with a missing top flask. Managed to get wrestled out of the shop by my girlfriend before I did something she'd regret.


Ha, a little tenacity goes a long way. I should probably apply more to the professional side of life...

ive ended up realising my S filter is coming from New Jersey, and whilst 20 quid is a good price, it's probably just coming as a letter and I won't see it until about June! Kate from Kaffeologie has replied to say they hope to restock the UK by mid March, so if anyone out there is after one, just hang in there and you'll get one before me!

the Bromptons are surprisingly nippy, within the limits of being 3 speed (other gearing options are available), they're appropriately geared and accelerate well due to the small rotating mass or something (insert engineer here...). They can be a lot of fun, people (ok crazy people) even tour the world with them

Impulsive buying is so easy nowadays, and possibly one if the reasons a lot of us are here... Long may it continue


----------



## LeeR

You guys crack me with your impulse purchasing.... Luckily PayPal hides most of my indiscretions


----------



## andyt23

LeeR said:


> You guys crack me with your impulse purchasing.... Luckily PayPal hides most of my indiscretions


...gotta love paypal


----------



## andyt23

Has anyone tried the Aeropress timer iPhone app ?

Just downloaded it and run through a few of the recipes on screen - various timings, grind and quantities, as concocted by 'award winning aeropressers'.

My first thought though was, doesn't it depend what coffee your using ? just wondering how useful we think this actually is.

I'll probably try a few out with the same coffee at the weekend and see what works.

I like the principle, a constantly running timer that moves you from one phase to the next, with a refreshed countdown for each bit.

I think what would make it awesome for me would be if I could add my own recipes to the list, and name the coffee I used for a given recipe.

That would make it pretty darned good in my book.


----------



## kikapu

why stop there an app that you could use for all brew methods with the functionality of grind size/setting, dose, weights of water, temp and times for each part of the process and a timer that counts down in each section of the process if required.

I think the ability to add custom recipes for all methods would make it a winner. This would be especially useful if its a brew method you dont use that often!


----------



## Yes Row

I had an Aeropress for xmas and had not got round to using it. Saw the post above regarding the iPhone app, downloaded it and because I am struggling with the DSOL beans as espresso, ground some up and had a go with it. Well wow! I have been missing out not using the Aeropress (I wanted it for travelling but since xmas business travelling has reduced massively) What lovely "clean" coffee, I can see the Cherub not going on for a few days whilst I experiment.


----------



## andyt23

Maybe a sports interval timer would work ?

If you can specify the intervals, name them whatever you like and save them... there you have it.

I'm gonna have a fish around on the app store


----------



## michaelg

Yes Row said:


> I had an Aeropress for xmas and had not got round to using it. Saw the post above regarding the iPhone app, downloaded it and because I am struggling with the DSOL beans as espresso, ground some up and had a go with it. Well wow! I have been missing out not using the Aeropress (I wanted it for travelling but since xmas business travelling has reduced massively) What lovely "clean" coffee, I can see the Cherub not going on for a few days whilst I experiment.


Yup I bought one for my wife to use in the office but she never really took to it. I mostly use the Cherub at home but now and again give the Aeropress a shot and have to say it makes for a very pleasant change. Will be getting more familiar with it soon as changing job in a month or so from being home-based to office based again!


----------



## jeebsy

Me and the Aeropress don't get on. Never really got what I'd call a great cup out it. Or even anything really even approaching good. Need to have a good play with it one day.


----------



## kikapu

jeebsy said:


> Me and the Aeropress don't get on. Never really got what I'd call a great cup out it. Or even anything really even approaching good. Need to have a good play with it one day.


Why don't you wait till you get your ek then I am sure it will make a lovely cup!!


----------



## jeebsy

I'm hoping it'll be the answer to all my coffee woes. Setting it up for a disappointment


----------



## kikapu

Haha I know that feeling but if an ek doesn't sort it what could be the problem


----------



## markf1988

Just got my aeropress and having fun making coffee to drink from it!

Still waiting for my grinder though so settling for pre ground coffee brought from m and s (i know this is a big no no but have nothing else at the moment)

What beans are good to try from an aeropress? Ill get them ordered so I can grind them fresh as soon as my grinder comes! Thanks all


----------



## oracleoftruth

Smokeybarn have a sale on and have some great beans for aeropress. Try the Ethiopian one. They have good Tasting notes so it'll be easy to decide.


----------



## Daren

It looks like the Aeropress is moving away from being a niche product and now going for mass market... It's now available in Argos for £28 - item number 147/2259 http://www.argos.co.uk/m/static/Search/searchTerms/AEROPRESS.htm


----------



## Tony1941

Hi

I've just had my Aeropress delivered and I'm having fun trying it (and enjoying the coffee).

However, one simple (stupid?) question: when I screw the filter on, there is a series of gaps round the circumference of the filter holder. Is this normal, or am I just not tightening it enough? I expected the filter to be the only way for the coffee to get from the Aeropress to the cup. These gaps could allow filter by-pass.


----------



## andyt23

I see the gaps you mean - on mine, the filter holder goes on tight enough to close the gaps, although it doesn't look like it because the body of the aeropress is clear plastic, so you have effectively lots of little windows around the edge

i had to scrutinise it in good light to be sure, but it does fit ok

have you tried holding it over a sink and running some water through (with a filter in to slow it down a bit), see if those side channels stay dry? That just settled it for me


----------



## MWJB

Tony1941 said:


> Hi
> 
> I've just had my Aeropress delivered and I'm having fun trying it (and enjoying the coffee).
> 
> However, one simple (stupid?) question: when I screw the filter on, there is a series of gaps round the circumference of the filter holder. Is this normal, or am I just not tightening it enough? I expected the filter to be the only way for the coffee to get from the Aeropress to the cup. These gaps could allow filter by-pass.


No such thing as a stupid question - mine has the gaps. You shouldn't get adverse solids in the cup if you brew "right way up", or let the grinds settle after flipping when brewing inverted, you may get a few drips when flipping (inverted).

If you can get away with using 2 or 3 papers & are still able to plunge, you might have a filter thick enough to seal the cap?


----------



## Tony1941

You are right! It is sealed; it doesn't appear so at first glance. I tried putting water through it, clear, with a filter paper, and nothing came through the gaps. Thanks guys.

When my grinder comes I'll order some decent coffee. In the meantime, I'll work my way thro' the remains of the supermarket 'stuff'. Even that tastes better than I remember it...


----------

